# trying to activate D-Link G624T



## al08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to setup the above wireless system; all is fine util it comes to
connecting to the internet. I get an error message 'socket not ready check if network is ready'.adsl led is on; status led blinking; wlan led on; lan 1 on.
can someone help please, never fitted this type of gadget before. thank you. Al
Im running Vista  it says it cant auto configure when i tried it, and the c.d. wont go any further


----------



## Buy-it PC (Apr 28, 2008)

*Trouble with router*

First off, see if you can type in the ip address of the router, for example... load up your internet browser, depending if it's IE 7.0 or Firefox2.xx.xx and in the address bar, type in: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 and see if the router's User name and Password pops up?

Then if it does, try getting into the router and configure/program it.

If you can get that far, then chances are it could be something in a setting that is preventing you from accessing the router.

I hope this makes sense.

However, if you can not get into the router after you typed in that information, then something else is going on. Perhaps it's your physical connection, or the LAN adapter in your computer is not set right.

To do that, simply get a command prompt, even in VISTA you can do this. At the start button, in the search box, type in "cmd" and it will prompt/pop up in on the top. Once there, do an "ipconfig /all" and see what IP address you are getting. This will determine if you can talk to the router or not.

Try these things out first. Good luck!


----------



## Jimmybeam (May 3, 2008)

Buy-it PC said:


> First off, see if you can type in the ip address of the router, for example... load up your internet browser, depending if it's IE 7.0 or Firefox2.xx.xx and in the address bar, type in: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 and see if the router's User name and Password pops up?
> 
> Then if it does, try getting into the router and configure/program it.
> 
> ...



Im having my own network issues, but this is one I have worked through a few times now. 192.168.1.1 is the one for my dlink. I had the same problems as this was the first time I had ever used a wireless network. I called DLinks 1800 number and someone talked me through the setup and help me set the security up. Piece of cake once you do it once and I have even setup serveral networks since. Securing your network, once you get internet activity, is priority number 1.


----------

